# Charades



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Gonna try a concept here, could be fun, could be rubbish. Let's find out!

Pick a pop culture subject (TV show, band name, famous quote), present it through pictures. Whoever guesses right goes next. EG: 


























= hair + owe + (black)smith = Aerosmith

Alright, so guess this movie:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Atlantic City? There is an 80s film called that though it's kinda obscure so maybe not.

I like this idea though. Do I have to wait for you to confirm the answer before I set one of my own? Since "Whoever guesses right goes next" ?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm, I didn't realise there was a film called that, I'm annoyed that it fits! But no, that's not the one I intended so have another go 

If someone is 100% certain they have it they could go ahead and keep the game going, but in ambiguity wait for confirmation, yeah.

P.S. think a little more laterally on this one


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Oceans Eleven.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HUNGER GAMES.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

edit: nevermind


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh damn, Ocean's Eleven. That was a good one actually.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BULLY said:


> edit: nevermind












Can I go on Pratch?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks ABH. Well done Pratchett/Sono!

I'm rescinding my earlier post - Whoever poses the current puzzle has to namecheck the winner to post next, or we'll have people posting all over each other like in "Name 3 Things..."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I was gonna say Pacific Rim :jose


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I was gonna say Pacific Rim :jose


What's that a polynesian porno


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, featuring The Usos double teaming Naomi :terry1


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pratch is fapping. I just go on.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fight Club?

Fun Fact: pretty sure I use that same picture in my hilarious article on Brock that's in my sig, which you all should read because it's brilliant </plug>


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FIGHT CLUB.

Fincher = GOAT

Fru beat me


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Way too easy  You go on FRU.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry ABH! :brie

Band:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DEEP WATER BAND?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Massive for some reason















Lol Ima keep this badboy primed in my ctrl+c chamber


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CAPTAIN JACK AND THE DIVER-SHARKS :mark:


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Jackson five?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I so wish Green Light was correct.

EDIT: @Manure, nope


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Beach Boys? :jose


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

The first pic alone could be "Lonely Island", but that fish pic fuggs my shibb up...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful South.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

GIVE US A HINT FRU.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HINT:

Somebody who has previously guessed has got one of the words dead on. (Band name = 2 words)

EDIT: And this isn't an obscure wee indy band, I promise, it's a very popular mainstream band


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MAROON 5


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

CORRECT!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Television show.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dexter's Laboratory!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

:varys


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dexter's Laboratory 

That one's too easy unk2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Correct ABH!

I need to think of a harder one. :side:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Dexters lab baby


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Film:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Donnie Darko?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes! Well played. :clap


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Darn.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't get in quick enough. clever arrangement by abh. top game fru.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks! One more before I go to bed.

Film again, I'll branch out more tomorrow:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Lost Prophets?

EDIT: didn't see it was a film.

Lost Symbol?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

@Jimshime, nope, that's a band


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

You all everybody hates Chris :busta


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lost Angels


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Just looked up Lost Angels, once again it's a film that fits the clues, but it's not the one I was thinking of so keep guessing!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Charlie's Angels?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the one (Y)


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

haha Charlies Angels

EDIT : SHITE i must have been a second late


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ok here we go, hopefully not too obscure

FILM


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

MARKING OUT for the LOST pic! 

But if I don't go to bed now I'll never get up in time in the morning, so










EDIT: Fuck it, is it Jacob's Ladder?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

High Heels?










Edit: dammit


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fru said:


> MARKING OUT for the LOST pic!
> 
> But if I don't go to bed now I'll never get up in time in the morning, so
> 
> ...


ositivity


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jacob's Ladder is a damn good film. Nice one (Y)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

YAY!

But I really must away. so I decree that *NoyK* may have the next go


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Fru said:


> Fuck it, is it Jacob's Ladder?


:clap


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HELL YEAH, thanks Fru :


anyway..uhm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

what genre is this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah my bad; *TV Series*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Written in Blood

Edit: Murder She Wrote?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Written in Blood
> 
> Edit: Murder She Wrote?












Just in case someone missed it, it's a TV Series.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

errr Vampire Diaries?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jimshine said:


> errr Vampire Diaries?


_Goddammit this was a green "V", it's correct_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

NoyK said:


>


NoyK, is that an answer or another clue?

@ Sono
-Sorry, I didn't get the official rule book from Fru. I did get a botched rep gif though. :cuss:

Edit: I fixed the botched gifs???


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't think of anything else but Vampire Diaries


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I thought Murder She Wrote would be it. Vampire Diaries is also another good guess. 

I know I'm wrong but is it True Blood? 

Only thing I can think of at the moment.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Bates Motel?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> NoyK, is that an answer or another clue?
> 
> @ Sono
> -Sorry, I didn't get the official rule book from Fru. I did get a botched rep gif though. :cuss:
> ...


That fucking gif, man, more hassle than it's worth. I JUST WANTED TO SHARE ALISON BRIE'S LUMINESCENT SMILE WITH THE WORLD, WHY DOES THE GOOD LORD IMPEDE ME IN MY VOCATION???

BTW, The image info on NoyK's reply up there confirms the missing picture to be the "Green Check Tick" version of his previous X picture, so I think it's safe to assume it's *Jimshine's* turn


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*GODDAMMIT MAN ARE YOU AWARE THERE ARE MORE WOMEN ON THIS GODFORSAKEN ROCK WE CALL THE PLANET EARTH THAN ALISON FUCKING BRIE?!?!?!?*

That said, Fru, Alison Brie is pretty damn hot. No worries, M8, I figured out how to fix it. (Y) It's all good, now.

Go on with your bad self, JimShine.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

You are literally never getting a rep from me again


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> You are literally never getting a rep from me again




I'll change your mind. You just wait. :


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where the fuck is NOY. I want this game to go on.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

If Jimshine doesn't show up by 11pm (50mins from now/24 hrs since thread was started), I'll post a new puzzle to keep things moving.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Post a new one.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I want to!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Go ahead Sono, I decree Jimshine to lose via countout.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Movie or TV Series


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Gaaaah, my computer is botching loading page 4 of this now #Jimshine'sRevenge


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

500 Days of Summer?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, way too easy brah.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*TV SERIES:*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fired Up?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FIREFLY


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

CORRECT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll think one up and post in a minute. (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shit I knew I wasn't right lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TV Show:




























Sorry it took so long, I went full retard for a moment and couldn't think of anything.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

CORRECT.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TV Show


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brady Bunch!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Correct. Damn that was fast lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm thinking off one, so bear with me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Song:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr BlueSky?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm gonna go SO LATERAL, no-one shall conquer my riddle. LOOK UPON MY CREATION, YE MORTALS, AND DESPAIR:

*FILM*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fast & Furious?!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

...

Yes. I am literally gutted.

(Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D

Ok, one more before I must sleep. 2 secs lemme think.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TV Show:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha, I've worked it out but I'ma let this creation stay a little longer because it's tickled me. 

Funnily enough, I played IRL charades last weekend and was given this exact same one to act out, and acted it essentially via the pictures you've chosen. Small world.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha awesome! I'm happy to let it stay up for others to guess, I'm off to bed now so don't wait for me to confirm the answer, whoever gets it next can make their own. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I got nothing.

Hawaii 5-O?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope. It's one of those where everyone will feel silly once someone gets it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Arnold!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

YES.

:hb


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

so does Fru or me go now?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You can go, Fru seems to be very good so he'll get a lot more opportunities.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Film


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Last picture doesn't work. :argh:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Saving Private RYAN!!!*

(It's a picture of Ryan Gosling AlienBountyHunter)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn too easy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Took me a while than I realised who was smoking the cigarette ahaha.
someone post something else I cbf'd trying to make one myself.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay hopefully this is harder.

TV Series.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Walking Dead.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

FUUUUUUU


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Well your turn Sono *mumbles angrily to self*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha, that was a good clue for Walking Dead, and well guessed. (R.I.P Ryan Dunn etc.)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oops. Film:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lost in Translation :datass


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Your turn.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Film


































and yes there is supposed to be a double up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No idea what to make out of the 1st pic. HINT PLZ


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Is the big black guy's name relevant to the answer, because I don't know who that is unk3


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That's Rick Ross.

1st Pic hint = type of protein obtained from the animal shown.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This one's damn hard.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HINT, bleach? (Also, you've spelled definitely wrong in your location


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

only two words.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The film is also over 20 years old.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I think my inability to solve this puzzle stems from a complete mindblank on what the pig and the group of people could be. If this ends up being a well known, mainstream film, colour me impressed


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Pig-Crowd Ross-Crowd. That must be it.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AHHH, OF COURSE. WELL DONE


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't consider the film overly mainstream, just think of the sound you'd expect from the gif.

yet again maybe i'm just being too vague.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fru said:


> AHHH, OF COURSE. WELL DONE


:hayden2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Pig-Crowd Ross-Crowd. That must be it.


you're getting there.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually DID think of that sound BLEACH, and after a quick google I'm pretty sure I've got it. But is it cheating that I googled?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

PUT US OUT OF OUR MISERY FRU


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

PORCO ROSSO, MOTHERFLIPPERS


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ignore this shit, chrome fucked up.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I googled Hey Arnold so...



Fru said:


> PORCO ROSSO, MOTHERFLIPPERS


Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Another film, I want to branch out into other genres but I keep getting ideas for films, so:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me? Using that hood party twice just to add an "O". Oh you guys wait until it's my turn again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that it? Just one picture? 

White House Down?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Using that hood party twice just to add an "O". Oh you guys wait until it's my turn again.


as long as it's not as easy as your last attempt.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Independence Day?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Just the one picture, yep. 

No correct guesses yet

I will add, because I don't like very obvious answers, there is a certain degree of lateral thinking at play in this. Nothing mind-melting though


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Considering it's FRU we're talking about, the film probably has nothing to do with the White House.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Considering it's FRU we're talking about, the film probably has nothing to do with the White House.


More correct than you realise...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lincoln?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OVER THE HEDGE


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope. All answers so far are too on the nose. Don't take the picture so literally.

Although, in a way, take it EXACTLY literally :littlefinger


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

GODDAMN YOU FRU


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BIG GREEN BUSH II: REVENGE OF THE FOUNTAIN


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Picture Perfect.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, loving the consternation, ABH. Validating my day.

OK, this should solve it for you. What you see in the picture is the answer. How you type it will dictate whether you're correct or not. None of the guesses so far have been bueno enough.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

da fuq

White House Down?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oliver Stone's W.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Three Colours: White
The American President
All The President's Men


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

ninguna es correcta

(That means "none are correct", in case of confusion)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OK I give up

do I take off an item of clothing now?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Harold and Kumar go to white castle?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How can it not be Oliver Stone's W. BUSH! Makes perfect sense you cabrón.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Frost/Nixon?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

OK FELLAS. 

Take this picture










And filter it through this picture:










GREEN LIGHT, this game operates under the FRU policy, which means, at all times: CLOTHING OPTIONAL


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

:austin


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Biutiful


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Casablanca?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Che
The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We're a bunch of puppets.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Casablanca :clap

muy bueno


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Ah.. very clever


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fru expect too see some nasty stuff in your CP.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Casablanca?


Haha, yes, well done! (Y) sorry for late reply, I had to go and traverse the offline world briefly, it was alien and terrifying to me

EDIT: I said this to Pratchett earlier but this time I mean it - BLEACH I am literally never repping you again


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sono or Green Light can have a go.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

NOT SONO

He has promised dark retribution on us all...

Here's a quick interim puzzle

FUTURE WIVES OF FRU:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Something Brie


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Alison


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Loooool PSSSSSSSSSST GUYS, _it's not really a puzzle_


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Film:


















Easy one because I'm leaving soon.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Should the Ambrose picture be taken literally, or was there something specific he said or did in that promo or something?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact that you know it's Ambrose is enough.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

"Easy one"


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

One word or two?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

James Dean?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Busted Ambrose?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pineapple Express?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not Arrested Development is it?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Green Dean?
Moron Jon?
Mox Cassidy and the idiot who got a DUI during the second biggest push of his career?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TheAussieRocket said:


> It's not Arrested Development is it?


^ If this isn't the answer, it should be.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice one Aussie but it's not.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You're killing us Sono. We need more clues.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2 words, year 2000.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

American Psycho?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:brodgers Dungeons and Dragons? :brodgers


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

BLEACH WON!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Film










Have fun :brodgers


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Calender Girls?

I'm pretty much just throwing shit against the wall at this point. :brodgers


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Buck Rodgers?

:brodgers


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Rebel without a Cause?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fru you beast.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

NICE. I'll put a puzzle up, not much activity at the min but the show must go on.

FILM:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Who is that woman? Or is that too important to the puzzle?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Her name is Olivia Nash, which isn't relevant to the puzzle. A quick google should give you her most famous role, then you'd be heading in the right direction...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugh.. that puzzle hurts my head..

Someone else have a shot I got no clue.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HINT: The word you want to apply to the picture of the woman is "Ma"


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is going nowhere. How many words?

btw Fru


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HINT: 4 words.

Film title is not in English, the name of that Calling album is "Two" and the last two pics have their answers written right there for you to see.

DOUBLE HINT:


































If you can't solve it now, kids, then I dunno...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh fuck it's Y Tu Mamá También?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Eres corecto amigo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*FILM*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh fuck it's Y Tu Mamá También?





Fru said:


> Eres corecto amigo












Wouldn't have ever gotten that in a million years.

And that is too many pictures for me to wonder what the hell that is.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

It's the assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well done Fru! (Y)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Gracias! But I've had lots of goes, anyone who wants to do one can go next.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I'll have yas one, This is a movie.







Should be easy for you guys. Last picture is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha yeah, the last picture is a deeeeeeeeead giveaway. Change it to something else quick before people see it! It's a good puzzle otherwise!

EDIT: ...fuck


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Indiana Jones


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Which one Isotopes ?? 

EDIT: Stuff it I'll give it to ya that was an easy one. Someone else pitch their own now.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Raiders of the Lost Ark 

I'll go ahead and give this a shot -

*Film:*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm thinking Memento, but struggling to make "Meh" work for first pic. Your response to it happening? :lol


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Memento is indeed correct!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*SINGER/SONG:* 


















---------------------------------------


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I guessed the artist, though I had to look it up to see if they were a real artist or not and may have inadvertently seen the song title too. Punish me if you must. I think it's...

Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I guessed the artist, though I had to look it up to see if they were a real artist or not and may have inadvertently seen the song title too. Punish me if you must. I think it's...
> 
> Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines


Damn that was good. Even if its wrong, i never would have thought of that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I honestly have no idea who that is though lol, I just guessed via the pictures and turns out he's an R&B artist.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

ABH, correct! YOU CHEATER, YOU'RE BANISHED FROM THE GAME FOREVER.

Lol jk of course, but your punishment is that you must educate yoself. It's been the most popular song in the UK for a good few weeks now, I imagined it was similarly popular everywhere. Good tune. (And I would murder everyone on this forum just to lick the brunette's elbow one time)






I am currently listening to the above video and watching it sync up to this gif:










It. is. MESMERISING.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, I stay away from all the chart music over here but I'll give it a listen anyway.

EDIT: IT BURNS!! No I'm joking, it's ok I guess. They're really insisting on that hashtag though, huh? "Look at this cheese I bought, it's so #thicke! #swag #yolo" etc etc. 

I'm just thinking up another charade now btw.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah the # bullshit is deeply unfortunate. Will.i.am already killed and buried that with #thatpower though, so fuck it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Band & song, you don't have to get all the song since some of it is just parenthesis.



















___________________________________________________


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Deftones - Change (In The House Of Flies)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Deftones :mark:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a vague idea I maybe have the song, but I can't make the band work ... hmmmmmmm... I won't google this time though, in case somebody more deserving can get it on their own merit

EDIT: hmmm maybe not, even. Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bleach gets it, nice one.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

HAHAHA fuck me, well done Bleach - the song I had was Since You've Been Gone/Since You Left, etc (Cents Hugh [flew away on a plane])

I WAS NOT CLOSE.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Band - Song


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Sleepy Eyes`by either Morning or Marcy Playground?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fru said:


> HAHAHA fuck me, well done Bleach - the song I had was Since You've Been Gone/Since You Left, etc (Cents Hugh [flew away on a plane])
> 
> *I WAS NOT CLOSE.*


welcome to my world :lol



SonoShion said:


> Sleepy Eyes`by either Morning or Marcy Playground?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course not. Don't tell me it's a song from that gay RnB group called Portrait.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nah

Hint: the band is Australian.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fru said:


> ABH, correct! YOU CHEATER, YOU'RE BANISHED FROM THE GAME FOREVER.
> 
> Lol jk of course, but your punishment is that you must educate yoself. It's been the most popular song in the UK for a good few weeks now, I imagined it was similarly popular everywhere. Good tune. (And I would murder everyone on this forum just to lick the brunette's elbow one time)
> 
> ...


Have you seen the other music video to this?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

The uncensored version? But of course. The only video I can think of that would be sexier than the Alison Brie dancing gif. But really, everyone else is irrelevant, even the men, it's all about that ridonkulous brunette. 

ALSO BLEACH HINT PLZ. Is this band know-able to some schmuck from Ireland?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah Emily Ratajkowski is really hot


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gotye: Eyes Wide Open?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Movie:





































I DEFY YOU ALL TO GUESS! (When mine is focused on)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dude, you gotta wait your turn... :no:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I know, just getting it up before i forget it. carry on


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> Band - Song


*Wolfmother - Woman?*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

We will when BLEACH decides to log back on...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

sorry guys, do you want me to end the suffering?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

yes please.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The Art of Sleeping - Colourblind


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> Movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernest Scared Stupid?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BLEACH said:


> Ernest Scared Stupid?


D'oh! I thought KKF would throw people off!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

So if anyone wants a turn, go ahead.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll go. Let me think of one.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MOVIE


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ah, I've got it: *Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest*


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ah, I've got it: *Pirates Of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest*


Correct


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I liked my answer better.

So what is it going to be, ABH?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*FILM:*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup! Nice one Fru.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*TV Series:*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lie to me


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the one!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Movie:










































Probably not too hard. I'm tired.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"Probably not too hard" he says.

unk2


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Its weekend at bernies you amateur :littlefinger

On my phone, so vacating my go to whoever wants it


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Try again. *SONG:*

















































This one is more literal so should be easier. :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll Be Home For Christmas?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'll Be Home For Christmas?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Band/Artist:*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds? Was stuck for a while because I kept thinking Nick Cave was the "Lightning Seeds", but I think that's a different band...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds is correct.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds is correct.


Never heard of them.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Actor/Movie:*

































*-------------*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Robin Williams for the first one. No clue on the bottom one, though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Robin Williams/Aladdin


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ratman gets it


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TehJerichoFan helped me out. I wouldnt have gotten Robin Williams without him posting that.

Give me a little bit, i gotta think of one


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Movie:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Last image is broken.

edit: working now...kinda


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Seems fine to me, looks to be hikers or some sort


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pee Wee Herman's Big Adventure


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Pee Wee Herman's Big Adventure


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool. :cool2 Gimme a few minutes while I put this together...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK. This one should be challenging. Even for Fru.

*Movie:*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's not Honey, I shrunk the kids is it?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:ambrose2


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That's all I got


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Better then me, I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sure this one predates most of you. 
I would think you're still capable of getting it.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

This one is challenging, even for Fru. Do we need to know the girl's name?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> This one is challenging, even for Fru. Do we need to know the girl's name?


Nope. Just needed a picture of a girl is all.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I demand a hint, or I SWEAR TO GOD I'll WALK


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I keep coming back to this, thinking it'll come to me at some point but I got nothing. CLUE PLEASE


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Clue: _It's a PORN!!!_ :


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:curry2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Space Odyssey


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Space Odyssey


Noooooo...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

C'mon, fellas. It doesn't matter who the _lass _is...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course not.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Debbie Does Dallas, you perv


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Debbie Does Dallas, you perv


That's the one!




...and as for the "perv" comment...







That's the one! :


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

ACTOR/MOVIE: (A wee easy one for a change)

























--------------------------------------


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:lmao FRU just going on.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fru


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

¡Cállate!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

FRU


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The animo Bleach is great isn't it BLEACH


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Out-gayed.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tom Cruise: Rock of Ages


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> The animo Bleach is great isn't it BLEACH


It was good at the beginning but now 4/10.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, you dedicated your nickname to that animo after all. You have to love it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm going to continue posting Never Mind The Buzzcocks related stuff. I hope Fru realized my 'out-gayed' comment was a Buzzocks reference, and not a REPORTABLE OFFENCE. :tom


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

SonoShion is Irish for Son of Seán. What are you hiding, SoNoShIoN?

(Pratchett with dat right answer)

EDIT: @ABH, but of course! I could never be out-gayed, for a start, so I wouldn't take offense. The blank-face-off was a real highpoint


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had a couple go's already, and I got a tough one lined up.

I'll give my turn right now to Sono.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Appreciated, but I'll have to pass. ABH or Bleach go on


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Open turn, then. I have to leave.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll try and think of one, most of mine seem to be too easy though.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll take ABH's turn  

Artist - Song


































----------------------------------------------------------------------


























































Have fun.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Death Cab for Cutie - I will Possess Your Heart


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Death Cab for Cutie - I will Possess Your Heart


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Artist - Song*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Elton John - Rocket Man?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Elton John - Rocket Man?


:no:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Really you guys? I didn't think this one was that hard. I thought someone would have gotten it by now.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Is the artist Alice Cooper? Drawing blanks on this one


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Where are you getting Alice Cooper from? That is clearly Olivia Newton-John.

And she is not the artist, but the clue...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol pic looks like Alice in Wonderland, I assumed whoever that was in pic 2 would be called Cooper...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK.  I guess the hint I give will be to say that the important thing is what role she was playing in the movie she is pictured from.
If you guys can't get it now... :no:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

NO IDEA M8


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder what kind of hint I need to give to _inspire _you guys to get this...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm, all I know is that movie is Xanadu and OLJ plays Kira. Am I getting closer?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You're on the right track. (Y)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck me, I've just realised that's a rabbit in that picture. Every time I've looked it at I was seeing some sort of Owl flying in the foreground while the guy posed on a rocky structure. 

WELL THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

OK after a bit of my unparalleled googling, I think I have it. I AM ASTOUNDED that you think this was easy. I've had to cheat horrendously to even come close to understanding it


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Of course I actually saw the two movies represented while they were in theaters, so maybe that's why I think it's so easy. 






Edit: _I keep forgetting most of you guys weren't born yet..._


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

1991, repreSENT


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

EST 1994


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

'92, bitches.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1993 STAND UP!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Pratchett probably thinking...these motherfucking 90's kids smh


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Pratchett probably thinking...these motherfucking 90's kids smh


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahem! Children, if we can get this thread back on track...



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hmmm, all I know is that movie is Xanadu and OLJ plays Kira. Am I getting closer?


The important thing is *what *she was. Not the name of the character.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pratchett said:


> I wonder what kind of hint I need to give to _inspire _you guys to get this...


Genre? Year it came out? Etc, etc. :side:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Dying to find out how the fuck the last picture corresponds to what it's representing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Genre? Year it came out? Etc, etc. :side:


That band has put out many albums. This particular song is from 2006.

@ Fru

- If you knew what movie that is from, you wouldn't be asking that question. That's the clue that almost gives the whole thing away.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Something relating to Muse.

EDIT: Supermassive Black Hole?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Something relating to Muse.
> 
> EDIT: Supermassive Black Hole?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Film


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What year was the movie?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TJF give us a hint.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off


I don't know if that is the answer or not, but damn you're good... (Y)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fru said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off












Curse you Fru.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol I knew My Fair Lady and Reese, working out that that was a standoff got me it. All the other pics mean nothing to me. 

Should I post one? There's only like 3 of us ever playing this game, 12 hours apart at a time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm still here playing, I just suck and don't want to embarrass myself with dumb guesses. :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If Fru won't post one, then ABH should do it. I gave him the turn one time but he never took it then.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, you can have the next go Boba Fett


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Yeah, you can have the next go Boba Fett


I think he lit up his jet pack and flew off... :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fru said:


> Yeah, you can have the next go *Boba Fett*




Ok, let me think of one and I'll post it in a min.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Band/Album










________________________________________________________


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tetanus - This Time ???


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to say it's a song by The Vaccines, but I can't think of any of their songs that fit the clues.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's not The Vaccines, but you're kinda close in a way.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Dammit ABH, you made this one so tough you scared FRU away.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, everyone will be pissed when someone gets it 'cos it's not actually _that_ hard. Just some lateral thinking needed really.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lee Shot Williams - She Made a Freak Out of Me


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol, Pratchett will be pissed when Fru gets it 'cos it's not actually _that_ hard. Just some heavenly sexiness needed really.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well done Fru you glorious bastard.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was thinking laterally in the wrong direction...


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Actor/TV Series*


















------------------------------------------


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

C'mon Fru. Your not even trying.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*You're.

EXPLAIN YOURSELF. Finally solved one of mine?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> *You're.


I knew you couldn't resist. When was the last time you saw me use that wrong?



> Finally solved one of mine?


Ryan Stiles - Whose Line is it Anyway


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*use that wrongly :littlefinger

Lol, just joshing, well done.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

This may show you all just how evil my brain is. I don't know why it made me go in this direction.

*Actor / Movie*

























________________________________________


















Shouldn't be too difficult. unk5


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know who any of the people are unk3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Danica Patrick and Jerry Lewis as Buddy Love from the original Nutty Professor (great movie btw) but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm thinking for actor it may be Danny Glover but that's all I got for now. :sad:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I split it up into actor / movie. That should help. Maybe.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> I'm thinking for actor it may be Danny Glover but that's all I got for now. :sad:


No, it's not me...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's an actor and not an actress right?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Right


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You'll all kick yourselves when you get the answer to this.

Marvel at the genius that is my perpendicular thought process!!!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Did this film come out in our lifetimes, you ancient grandfather clock?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*DANIEL DAY LEWIS - THERE WILL BE BLOOD*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That shit better be right.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru has it! :hb

See? That wasn't so bad... :


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I am the greatest. 

Heading out now, next go is free to whoever wants it.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice, I'm thinking of one again then.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Actor/Film


























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


































I hope you suffer. :lelbron


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Ben Kingsley - Photographing Fairies


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow. That's some first class work right there. :clap
This may take a while.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I probably should of mentioned this earlier but the yachts name is the Fume Blanc Commodore.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> I probably should of mentioned this earlier but the yachts name is the Fume Blanc Commodore.


I'll mention this now; that makes no difference to me.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This is the biggest hint I can give you guys.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ben Whishaw/Perfume: The Story of a Murderer


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK. BLEACH - you are going to have to explain those clues. I'm not seeing any relevance at all.

Getting ready to call "Shenanigans" in a little bit, here...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Fume* Blanc Commodore ---> P.E+R+Fume

Nirvana - Scentless Apprentice was based on the novel Perfume by Patrick Suskind.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> *Fume* Blanc Commodore ---> P.E+R+Fume
> 
> Nirvana - Scentless Apprentice was based on the novel Perfume by Patrick Suskind.


That's all in order, then, I see. You have earned your porn for the day.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru dragging his feet to post a charade as usual.
Shit or get off the pot, man. :angry:


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I got distra...what are we talking about? Still conscious of the fact that fuck all people are interested in playing this game. My poor thread  We have Make The Grade & co. posting "joindate post-count location" in the 3 things thread 40 times a day but no-one's interested in a game that requires a smidge of thought. WELL FUCK YOU ALL IMA POST THE HARDEST CHARADE YOU'LL EVER SEE. YOU BROUGHT THIS ON YOURSELVES. *disclaimer, following charade may not be anywhere near the hardest ever*

*BAND/SONG*
































*-------------------------------*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

One picture isn't working, HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GUESS THIS?!

Btw, is the band R.E.M?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I am not at liberty to divulge such information...

Which pic isn't working? All seems fine to me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The first song one.

...Is that a yes? :hmm:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That Make The Grade comment.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Changed the pic, try now


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it...REM - I Don't Sleep, I Dream


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:kobe2

Who's the man? Are we supposed to know his name?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Daniel Dae Kim ^^

:hmm: Can I get a clue.. is it a very well known band/song?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Yep, DDK.

Pretty sure it's a popular enough song from a popular alt-rock band. It always makes it onto the Greatest Hits, so if you know the band, it's not like it's an obscure album track.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I know the answer but not going to say it since I'm going to work in half an hour.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pratchett with dat BLUFF, half an hour is plenty of time to crank out a 'rade. 8*D


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nobody get it yet? Then I'll just go ahead and say it's R.E.M. - Daysleeper.

I'll make the next one easier for you guys.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Actor / TV Show*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh FFS, so after all that it was REM?! Just with a different song with the word 'dream' in it :kobe2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I over analyzed the shit out of Fru's Charade.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I couldn't just tell you it was REM, even though it was so obvious, that would take all the fun out of it!

About as much as me saying this is obviously Barney Miller but I don't know who acted in that :littlefinger unk3


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I just want to say that it's not that I don't wanna play this game, it's just that every time I come in here the charade is to hard for me to guess.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The actor is probably Abe Vigoda then?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> The actor is probably Abe Vigoda then?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Abe Vigoda- Barney Miller


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Abe Vigoda- Barney Miller


Don't try to be a glory hog. :angry: ABH gets credit for the right guess.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Make_The_Grade said:


> I'm sorry.


It's OK. I admire you're enthusiasm.

I did that just for Fru...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Film:*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> It's OK. I admire you're enthusiasm.
> 
> I did that just for Fru...


Quotes post...sees white text...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru said:


> Quotes post...sees white text...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> *Film:*


unk3 clue please?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I made this one annoyingly hard since most of my others were guessed too easily, plus Fru and Pratchett were throwing down hard as shit ones, so blame them. 

Clue? It's three words.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How recent was this movie?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Last 5 years. Not a particularly mainstream one, but it is in the English language and does star someone that I'm sure everyone has heard of.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

No clue what to make of any of these pictures, it's gonna be some obscure 1960's Argentine arthouse film, just you wait and see... :littlefinger

The last one served to remind me once again that Dublin is actually about 200 miles north of where it is in my head though, headwrecker.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Synecdoche, New York?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Synecdoche, New York?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Wasn't getting that in a trillion lifetimes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I could have made it easier by simply putting an image of new york in there, but you guys needed a challenge.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck me that was hard.

Anyways open turn for anyone.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*ACTOR/TV SERIES:*


























-----------------


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Matthew Fox - Lost


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not going to be mad that you got it so easily...

...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll think of one and report back.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Film*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanna say Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol. I can _kinda_ make it line up with the photos


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SONO :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fru said:


> I wanna say Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol. I can _kinda_ make it line up with the photos














SonoShion said:


> Marked for SONO.


I did it for Sono.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya boy Fru, bringing LEGITIMACY back to the sports entertainment of CHARADES










*Actor/Character:*


























--------------------------------------














































EDIT: The last 5 pictures are all part of one clue, not separate


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will Arnett - Gob Bluth.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol well done. (Y) Ima go back to my cryptic ones, too easy doing straight translations. I'M GONNA START DOING ONES WHERE YOU NEED TO KNOW THE SPANISH ETC AGAIN, FEAR ME MORTALS.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pero hablo espanol, frances, ingles y aleman so vienes at me hermano.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Pero hablas...

FRUVIAN???????

Ooh, er...sorry, hold on...

EL FRUVIANO?????


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Someone else can take my go, btw. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well if no one else is going to take it, I will. :

*Actor / TV Show:*










































Enjoy!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Which pictures refer to the actor? The first two?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Which pictures refer to the actor? The first two?


C'mon, I just posted it. I'll give it some time before more clues are needed. :kobe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I may sort of have it but not sure. I _think_ the show might be Criminal Minds, but I don't watch it so have no idea who's in it. Probably Matthew something though... Not sure what to make of that Goobers picture so I could be way off.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*google google google* 

...

:littlefinger


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Why did no one answer this after Fru gave it away.

Matthew Gray Gubler - Criminal Minds.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Film
easy one hopefully...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Year After?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

nope.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, "easy one"

The Day After Tomorrow?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Don't even know if this is a movie but, One Year Later?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

How about Year After Year?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

POST A CLUE YOU AUSTRALIAN JERK

P.S. Is it either "After Earth" or "After The Apocalypse"?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Everyone is wrong.

Two words.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Year One?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That GIF makes me feel so embarrassed. Clue please.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

The film is a fucking classic.

edit: Also the film was made in the late 70's.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Apocalypse Now. For fuck sake, I sat and tried to think of every film with "Apocalypse" in it, and couldn't come up with "Apocalypse Now", Fail Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, that was easier than I thought.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you Fru.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Singer/Song*, very easy























*< (







)*

------------------------------































































I'm getting paid by the picture on this one, clearly. (It just took me like 10 minutes putting this together, watch someone come and solve it immediately now.)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Billy Joel - It's Still Rock 'n' Roll To Me

:brodgers

I think anyway, there's a few pictures I'm not sure on since I don't know what they are. That hairy thing, for one.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Cousin Itt from the Addams Family. 

That is the correct answer.

Well done to you.

...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Film*


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup.

:tom


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Fru never took his turn, due to his disappearance. So I will take it for him, because I liked this thread.

*Movie*








/ 2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Attack on Titan? I know that's wrong but :kanye


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Not even close. Come on, this one should be easy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Iron Giant?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

:ambrose2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How many words?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The GOAT in your sig Bleach :mark:






Yeah give us a clue Pratchett cause I'm a dumb cunt.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you referring to Watson,Rose or Portman Hype? :brodgers


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OK. There are three words in the movie title.
The first word is half of the name of the animal in the picture.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I Am Legend?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Jäger said:


> I Am Legend?


:saul


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, that ended up being pretty simple.

Too lazy, so "easy one"

Film. Two words.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The East?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

yes


----------

